# Waiting for a call-back



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi all, I recently applied to an Auxiliary Department, filling out an application after talking with both the Chief and Sgt. in charge of the hiring of Auxiliary officers. Both were very nice, and once I passed in the application, they told me they would run the information and then give me a call. I was just wondering what you would say would be the average time between giving them the application and getting a call. I know it may vary from town to town, but figured it couldn't hurt to ask. If it helps, the call back isn't necessarily to get hired, but to let me know if they are going to send me to the R/I Academy so that when they do hire officers ( according to them officers leave often for f/t jobs ), I will have that requirement met. Thanks for any/all information!!


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

Give them a call if you don't hear anything after a month or so. Also check and see when the next R/I classes are. They may be waiting on that.


----------

